# Unattended fishing poles



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

What i love is the people who just leave unattended fishing poles off there docks with braid...... Nobody on dock or anywhere around this also pisses me off anybody had this problem lately?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Judging from your post I would recommend that in the future you do a few things to ensure your peace of mind. First, you might want to traverse docks at a slower speed so you can maintain situational awareness and reaction time, second, plot your course further away from the docks (out of casting distance) and lastly pay attention while navigating a boat and do so safely. I would hate to read a post about the kayak that came out of no where from behind the dock and I hope that guy in the hospital makes it. 

I have seen several near misses between boat and kayaks along the sound in Mary Esther. Every one for the same reason, power boats traveling at a high rate of speed too close to the docks and people paddling out from their docks. The power boat can't see the kayak and the kayak can't see the power boat. The people in the kayaks have just as much right to be on the water as the power boats but the power boats folks need to be more aware and operate their boats responsibly keeping in mind that the kayaks are on the water.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well...if I was fishing on the dock and had to go take a piss or check a game score, I prolly wouldn't reel my line in. 

New threads to look out for if ya wanna talk to the culprit...

"Boaters driving too close to my dock while I'm fishing"

"I can't even go fix a samich without a boat running over my line"

"Lost something BIG while taking a dump!"


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally wouldn't leave my line out unattended. Something big might hit and I would at best lose my line, at worst my whole rig.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen this before... people will take an old junk reel and throw JUST A WEIGHT out as far as they can in front of their dock so people won't fish it. I've seen combos sit out like that for months. Kind of dumb, but it is what it is.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> I've seen this before... people will take an old junk reel and throw JUST A WEIGHT out as far as they can in front of their dock so people won't fish it. I've seen combos sit out like that for months. Kind of dumb, but it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


I run into the same thing all the time when we are gigging around docks. Its obvious what's going on. Causes me extra time making wide swings to avoid it. If you live on the water you're gonna have to put up with people fishing in it....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang I remember someone posted that they were going to put concrete Flounder around their dock, I wonder if they did and if someone tried to gig them.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kim said:


> Dang I remember someone posted that they were going to put concrete Flounder around their dock, I wonder if they did and if someone tried to gig them.


That complaint was about the noise of gigging boat generators. If. I remember. Correctly


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

If My memory serves me correctly, It's illegal to leave a rod unattended.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I get caught on them all the time floundering.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> If My memory serves me correctly, It's illegal to leave a rod unattended.



on a private dock? i dont think so.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MrPhoShiz said:


> on a private dock? i dont think so.


 Actually it is.
I have a good friend who lives on a local bayou .....went to relieve himself....when he got back to the rod....he had the FWC + a ticket waiting on him.
I never new about it until them......just goes to prove that you need to be a lawyer to fish anymore.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Another know-it-all stands corrected.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have found a few lines while gigging also. Several had nuts/bolts or just lead on them. I add those to my nut/bolt drawer and the lead goes in the tackle box. It is very aggravating having to clean line out of the prop.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kim said:


> Dang I remember someone posted that they were going to put concrete Flounder around their dock, I wonder if they did and if someone tried to gig them.


 
Getting them ready to deploy........let the fun begin!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't see a problem. You are fishing their dock and getting all up in their space. Compromise.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Kim said:


> Dang I remember someone posted that they were going to put concrete Flounder around their dock, I wonder if they did and if someone tried to gig them.


That was me. I never made the concrete flounder. The noise level has not been troublesome in a while.

I suspect it would be very entertaining to watch.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I don't see a problem. You are fishing their dock and getting all up in their space. Compromise.


Technically their space is limited to, the dock and anything above the meanbhigh tide mark...

But I agree, compromise. 

If I'm fishing a row of docks and see someone fishing off their dock I give them a wide berth. It's just the right thing to do.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Technically their space is limited to, the dock and anything above the meanbhigh tide mark...
> 
> But I agree, compromise.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was saying.

I've been sitting on docks talking or sitting with somebody and had boats in fresh and saltwater pull right up throwing jigs and stuff. A dock shouldn't be like a bar with people jostling for position.

I don't agree with trying to mess up folks' props and lower units.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

man your pole you can not leave a rod unattended


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

your dock is in my way MARINE HAZZARD


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kim said:


> Dang I remember someone posted that they were going to put concrete Flounder around their dock, I wonder if they did and if someone tried to gig them.


Haha, I think this is actually pretty awesome. If I ever live on the water I'm going to do this just for laughs.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

mulletmeat said:


> your dock is in my way MARINE HAZZARD


Docks are not marine hazards.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

can easily see both sides. Have been fishing and had idiot PWC'ers run by at FULL speed less than 20 ft from me, flip you off if you try to wave at them to slow down; happens at least 3-4 times a week in the summer months. Occasionally a boat, but much less often. On the other hand, I have paid for a dozen plus gel coat ding repairs on my boat from people slinging jigs or lead at my dock that can not cast well. I don't feel like I own the water near my dock, but I also think a little respect from people would to a long way to all getting along better. There are a lot of docks and a lot of fish, if someone trys to drive you away by leaving stuff out, well, common sense might suggest just moving on to the next dock since that person may not be very agreeable if you run into them in person. But most of all - please slow down when you are close to docks folks, for everyone's safety and respect for each other


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> If My memory serves me correctly, It's illegal to leave a rod unattended.


http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/gear-spearing/ 


*Hook-and-line gear*
*Hook-and-line anglers must tend their gear at all times to prevent people, marine life and shore life from becoming entangled in the line or injured by the hook.* Also, it is against the law to intentionally discard any monofilament netting or line into or onto state waters. Monofilament line can entangle birds, marine mammals, marine turtles and fish, often injuring or killing them. Trot lines with 10 or fewer hooks are considered hook and line gear and must be tended at all times while deployed. Species identified with “T” *Recreational gear* cannot be harvested with multi-hooks (single hook with two or more points) in conjunction with natural baits.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Steel plate Flounder*

Lots of years ago I gigged a steel plate flounder. It had been cut out of 1/4" plate then nicely painted. Actually, I gigged it twice then went over ths side to see what was going on. 

I took it home with me, washed it good and mounted it on the wall in my den. It was beside a private pier just east of the Alabama Point jetty. As I recall, the owner was a judge or congressman or some such. 

The pier was a good place to catch a Flounder in the fall but if the guy was home he'd walk out on the pier and throw cherry bombs in the water. 

That was back in the 60's or early 70's.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

captken said:


> Lots of years ago I gigged a steel plate flounder. It had been cut out of 1/4" plate then nicely painted. Actually, I gigged it twice then went over ths side to see what was going on.
> 
> I took it home with me, washed it good and mounted it on the wall in my den. It was beside a private pier just east of the Alabama Point jetty. As I recall, the owner was a judge or congressman or some such.
> 
> ...


if you still got it handy post us a pic please


----------

